# Waders



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My current rubber hip waders are worn out. They were purchased in Juneau Alaska 15 years ago and the rubber is finally cracking. So I'm in the market for replacements. 

I know alot has evolved in wader tech since then. What should I look for in materials and other conciderations? Any good local stores to shop for waders? I'd love to get something that will last another 15 years. I'm a bit rough on them in brush... one reason I went with rubber in the first place.


-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Simms waders get a lot of love but they are pricy.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Love my Simms Blackfoot. When I bought them the fly shop I was at said in all honesty they will probably be just as waterproof as any of their other waders BUT they probably wont be as rip proof as others.

So far they are great.


----------

